# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  1mg v 5mg Finasteride

## SE19

Hello, I was previously on Finasteride 1mg for a year, think it may have just slowed down my balding. I then switched to Dut but am seeing too many side effects. 

I was wondering if I would benefit from a higher dose of Finasteride, for example 5mg? would this be more effective than the 1mg I was previously taking?

many thanks

----------


## Havok

there's a possibility that it could help as there's been a study showing that it does help for some. you have to be patient with those meds because it can take a while to see the real benefit for some.

btw not sure why but i've been prescribed 1/3rd of 5mg finasteride/day by Dr. Bernstein so i guess it's different for everyone. he asked me about my weight well i'm 6'4" 245lbs so i guess body mass has something to do with it. i would talk to a reputable hair restoration doctor.

----------


## Spex

SE19, 

See chart  - increasing the amoutn will not really have any benefit  - possibly tweak it upto 1.25mg however 5mg daily is OVERKILL in my honest opinion and you will more than likely experience no increased benefit yet run the risk of increased side effects.





Best 
Spex

----------


## SE19

Thank you for your response, the graph was really helpful in answering my question. 
I have since cut my dose on dut down to 0.5 every other day and the sides are wearing off. Would you recommend I now stay on dut?
Is there a good chance it could be more beneficial for me even when propecia was not?

Many thanks

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I agree with first trying to alter the dosage before swithing the medication. Most would agree that you should give at least 6 months for medication to have a adaquate chance to work. Of course you wont wait that long to make a change in dose or medication if you are experiencing nasty side effects.

----------


## steve66

Hi can anyone tell me, im takeing 5mg finasteride, been on it now nearly 4 months, which is better, the 1mg dose are the 5mg dose?

im 55 years old, still got alot of hair, and been looseng it from age of 18
im useing

1 nizarol shampoo 2%
2 kirkland minoxidil
3 hairmax laser every other day
4 5mg finasteride

can anyone recomend anything as with the dose of finateride m takeing
allso my hair is thinning all over, and at the crown and temples
any replys would be great.

----------


## Spex

Steve, 

Welcome. See the chart above. You will be receiving no benefits from taking more than 1 mg daily. 

Have you had any side effects off 5 mg a day out of interest ? 

Spex

----------


## steve66

Thanks for reply so you think id be better off on 1mg finasteride 
as to 5mg and say cutting the 5mg down into 4 halfs

----------


## steve66

Hi no  have not had any side affects from 5mg finasteride, not 
noticed any. so do you think i should cut the 5mg down into 4 pieces, and that makes it to over 1mg a day, what do you think, would that be better

----------


## Spex

> so do you think i should cut the 5mg down into 4 pieces, and that makes it to over 1mg a day, what do you think, would that be better


 This is what the vast majority of people do given 1mg is the recommended dosage. I cut 5mg into 5ths pretty easily however 1/4 is common dose too.

See this video i made on how i cut Proscr 5mg

----------


## steve66

Hi thanks for video, ive got a pill cutter, the proscar are a bigger tablet, and the finasteride, are smaller in size. but ive cut 1 into fourths  before, so would i be better on proscar? are just cut the finasteride.

----------


## Spex

The Proscar tablet  is 5mg of Finasteride. 

Therefore if you cut it into 5ths you get 1mg Finasteride  = 1mg is the recommended dose  :Wink:

----------


## steve66

thanks will start cutting the tablets,  from today.
thanks for your help.
                                 steve

----------


## Spex

No worries - All the best   :Cool:

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I know cutting those small tablets into 4 quarters is difficult and would imagine trying to cut them into fifths is nearly impossible.

----------


## doutee

Good that propecia is now generic so no need for proscar.  Has higher dosages above 1mg been proven to work better?  I been using 1mg for a year so far so good.  If you're curious I get it without a script here http://www.trustworthymedicine.com

----------


## JamesYbarra

How to save $$$ with Fin? Actually, you will save more by cutting Finasteride 5mg (Proscar) into 1/4's; this averages out to 1.25 mg, which is approximately the equivalent of 1 mg of Propecia; studies have shown that taking more than 1 mg/day is no more effective than 1 mg/day; so in summary, 2.5 mg/day will not be superior; save more money by cutting the Proscar into 1/4's--taking 1/4 per day.

----------


## Njshed

Spex, do you think after 20 years on 1mg propecia that increasing dosage could be effective?

----------

